

Ask HN: What is your favorite blog? - ceekay

Looking to see what hackers read other than HN.
======
jathu
Ben Krasnow, a Valve mechanical/electrical engineer. He has some amazing side
projects and he documents every step of the process.

YT:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333](http://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333) |
Blog: [http://benkrasnow.blogspot.ca/](http://benkrasnow.blogspot.ca/)

------
lauremerlin
Seth Godin sethgodin.typepad.com But I'm not a hacker ;)

------
visakanv
I wanted to ask the same question. I've read most of Seth's blog and all of
pg's essays, what do I read now?

